# lamb steaks



## camp_cookie (Feb 29, 2008)

Cross cut lamb steak from a leg of lamb (sorry for the pic quality).

This was the first time I had ever had lamb.  It is seasoned with kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper and grilled direct over Royal Oak lump in my Weber kettle.

I absolutely loved it.  The flavor was outstanding, and it was very moist and tender.  This is going to become a standard cook in our house now.  The wife was dead set against trying lamb.  She worked late tonight and came home as the little girl and I were eating.  I offered her a piece of my "steak".  She raved over it and didn't get mad when I told her what it was.  She also immediately laid claim to the left over steak for her lunch tomorrow.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 29, 2008)

nice dude..........have yet to try lamb.............i have eaten ewe.......cubed up and deep fat fried..........but lamb is too expensive round here........but that DOES look good


----------



## camp_cookie (Feb 29, 2008)

The lamb was $3.99 per pound.  The entire leg (boneless) was $24, and I got 10 steaks out of it.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 29, 2008)

crap..............do you ship?
LOLOL


----------



## hockeyhead (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks awsome!! Will try myself soon!


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry.  I didn't see this until just now.  There is a locally owned butcher shop near me.  The lamb isn't a normal stock item.  He ordered it for me at my request.  I don't know if that is the regular price as it would be for a stock item or if he gave me a cut rate for it being an order.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah.......lamb is higher here than prime rib


----------



## zzerru (Apr 6, 2008)

lamb is a common fare around here as we have a large greek an ME population. $3.99 for boneless LoL seems about right. Its great slow-roasted whole and stuffed with garlic!


----------



## heapomeat (Apr 7, 2008)

We can get lamb most the time here in Seattle, just put a couple roasts in the freezer, $3.99 a pound for bone in roast or steaks, $5.99 for boneless.

Let me know if anyone wants me to ship, I take paypal and would do an overnight shipment via USPS.


Send me a PM or email at [email protected] if you're serious, I am.


----------

